# Quietest Hard Drive For Upgrade



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi I am looking for an upgrade drive for my Tivo that will replace the drive i used for an upgrade this weekend it was a seagate that I had in my computer but have noticed that it is abit louder than the Western Digital that came it the Tivo and am looking for a quitetest drive that I will not have to run accoustic management software on to replace the seagate with.

Should I just go with another Western Digital but of a larger size?


----------



## Anametrix (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had great luck with the Maxtor Maxline II drives, you do have to run aamset on them, but's it's very simple.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Most Maxtors have one year warranty only, and are generally the least recommended drives here on the forum except by weaknees lovers.

Samsung's seem to be the quietest drives out of the box and they have 3 year warranty.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Most drives other than Seagate will let you adjust the acoustic levels. Since you are going to have to hook the drive up to your PC, you might as well create a boot disk to adjust the acoustic level. It only takes a minute to do this. I tend to stay away from Seagate unless you get one that is preconfigured for sound and not performance. If I were you I would look at the reviews of the drives you are looking at and see what they measure the sound levels to be. Lately, I have been getting Western Digital OEM drives w/ the 3 year warranty.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Samsung drives are very quiet out of the box and even quieter if you enable quiet mode using HUTIL. 

If you can get hold of one I would strongly recommend the V120CE series as these are 5400rpm drives specifically tailored for the PVR market. I've sold loads of the HA250JC (250gb) model for UK TiVo upgrades and they seem to be very well liked for their quietness and cool running.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

funtoupgrade said:


> Most Maxtors have one year warranty only, and are generally the least recommended drives here on the forum except by weaknees lovers.
> 
> Samsung's seem to be the quietest drives out of the box and they have 3 year warranty.


At this point, as far as we know, all Maxtor drives have 3 year warranties.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

This is off-the-wall, but you said quietest and didn't say anything about capacity or price... If all you're looking at is quiet, you could do some research into notebook drives. They're far quieter (and cooler) than desktop drives. Unfortunately, they're also far more expensive and have far less capacity. The biggest I found is the "Seagate Momentus 5400.3 (Perpendicular Recording) ST9160821A 160GB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache ATA-6 Notebook Hard Drive - OEM" for $225 on Newegg. You'd also need some kind of power/data adapter because of the different interfaces form factors (and some way to suspend it in the TiVo). I believe I saw some threads here about using such a drive, but not all were successful. Oh well, I just thought I'd toss that out in case you're interested.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

I like the Seagate drives - run quiet (acoustic specs are nearly identical to Maxtor) and 5 year warranty to boot! 

And FYI, Seagate purchased Maxtor - these two brands may become real close, just wonder how long before Maxtor brand is retired.


----------

